# good opportunity to save



## Adamdaman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello

I've moved to Bahrain recently from England. The company i am working for cover most of my outgoing (rent, bills, medical insurance etc) so i have quite a lot of free cash, a lot more than i would doing the same back in England. I am enjoying it here and financially it's a great place to be so i think i will be staying for quite a while. As I don't have any property or anything like that back home this gives me a great chance to save a good amount of money for a deposit on some property when i get home. Does anybody have any advice on maximizing the interest on my money? Also i don't mind it being tied up for a few years because i am wanting to work overseas, and the longer i'm saving i get a bigger deposit, smaller mortgage and so i pay less in interest.

Any savings advise would be great thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Suggest you take a look at my link below and then contact me.


----------

